# Fly in my drink...



## cooldip10 (Jun 14, 2006)

No no its not a joke....

In a small town in Punjab(or near NCR).. some people had found insects an their cold drinks.. Phhht!! The shop owners are angry(as well as the people)..
See how safe cold drinks are.. Some branded companies are blamed for making drinks in unhygenic conditions..

But hey i think the pesticide which was supposed to be in it killed the poor insect.. 

Suppose you found an insect.. say a fly in your soft drink.. what would you do..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 14, 2006)

Ha! What about a condom in pepsi eh?

*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4947718.stm


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah,how do u explain THAT


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 15, 2006)

man must be someones prank.. it is easy to re seal a bottle with the right tools


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jun 15, 2006)

I say u try to change to mountain dew, and sprite.

at least u can see what u drink


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 15, 2006)

Hehe all the same, there are pseticides in all...


----------



## shwetanshu (Jun 15, 2006)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> I say u try to change to mountain dew, and sprite.
> 
> at least u can see what u drink


  wat if someone pee - ed in Dew?? difficult to differentiate


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 15, 2006)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> wat if someone pee - ed in Dew?? difficult to differentiate



LoL
nice arguement mate


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 15, 2006)

Hehe yeah it already looks like cow pee

What about that ooollldd goli soda?  I havent experienced it but i think it doesnt have lizards and stuff  unhygenic in a different way...

Kalimark's Bovonto was a good one too, the relaunch failed though. It tasted like black-current instead of cola 

Best I like = Buttermilk


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jun 16, 2006)

or the evergreen thirst quencher-Water


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 16, 2006)

Water doesnt taste different, so some other drink is necessary too  Like juices for vital elements, etc...


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey the msg is 'BE-AWARE' what you drink...
I'm still amazed.. bottles can be resealed!!!


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 17, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Water doesnt taste different, so some other drink is necessary too  Like juices for vital elements, etc...



Next up someone is gonna add ur venom  and reseal it


----------



## girish_b (Jun 17, 2006)

There was a battery in pepsi in here at Kerala. One guy found it inside the pepsi botle soon after he finished the bottle. He was hospitalised because of high stomach pain.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 17, 2006)

Lol. Anyways, why does no one complaint of finding Coke in a Pepsi bottle and get cash outta that  Funny eh


----------



## mediator (Jun 18, 2006)

Abeee it cud be "Hajmola" in the bottle. INSTANT RELIEF!! Yea one day we'll experience "ENO" in a pepsi bottle !! cool huh!


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jun 19, 2006)

how about this research going on???

Mentos Explosion - Soda Bottle Eruption

Really interesting... esp. the videos...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah seen it several times @ YouTube, hillarious!


----------



## anandk (Jun 20, 2006)

i hardly drink one in a month! 

its nothing but sweetened coloured chemical, packaged and advertised to psyche u into believing its a hip drink !!


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 21, 2006)

Pepsi these days suck...I hate the taste of 500ml pets these days.But when I tried the one which we get at INOX where they pour it from a machine the taste was different HOW COME??


----------



## defconfor (Jun 21, 2006)

i often take softdrinks.
but after reading this i conclude by saying that "SABSE BADIYS NIMBUU PAANI".


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 21, 2006)

You are right buddy.. Nimbu Pani is the best..


----------



## hermit (Jun 23, 2006)

i have seen in news that may universities in US have removed machines of  Softdrinks like coke , pepsi .. from campus  and  student have switched to fresh fruit juices .

 to countrol obese .


----------



## surdy (Jun 23, 2006)

indian_samosa said:
			
		

> Pepsi these days suck...I hate the taste of 500ml pets these days.



pets would ofcourse taste ..yuck.... plastic ... sometime do try drinking the softdrink in the pet ...u'll feel better


----------



## surdy (Jun 23, 2006)

defconfor said:
			
		

> i often take softdrinks.
> but after reading this i conclude by saying that "SABSE BADIYS NIMBUU PAANI".


yo man nimbu paani ,chhaachh , lassi , aam panna rule ...


----------



## mediator (Jun 24, 2006)

indian_samosa said:
			
		

> Pepsi these days suck...I hate the taste of 500ml pets these days.But when I tried the one which we get at INOX where they pour it from a machine the taste was different HOW COME??



Well I think thats the orginal taste.  What we taste in general is after its  contamination!


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 24, 2006)

LOL....
Perhaps u r right ..
I ll switch to NARIYAL PAANI


----------



## True Geek (Jun 24, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Well I think thats the orginal taste.  What we taste in general is after its  contamination!



I agree.....its not safe either, but better thn the other


----------



## True Geek (Jun 25, 2006)

Dunno abt Hips, but pics don't lie

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/3641/pepsi014wqqinzwzo6hd.jpg

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/7835/pepsi022qbfiwt8uf.jpg

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/758/pepsi031tl6wz0woo1um.jpg

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/3029/pepsi042ooozneo9h8hg.jpg


----------



## True Geek (Jun 25, 2006)

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/5765/pepsi050iusbb4ni3st.jpg

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/1892/pepsi061dmbuhhcpxx1xg.jpg

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/2894/pepsi070xixfpuvsbs6nf.jpg


----------



## JGuru (Jun 25, 2006)

This just reminds me one funny thing really that was published in the newspaper.
And I quote "If you ate Cadbury chocolate, take a cooldrink(Pepsi) it will solve the
problem!!" The thing hidden is - Cadbury Dairy Milk chocolate had an insect wrapped
inside the chocolate, & since Pepsi contains insecticide , it will kill it!!


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey truegeek.
Nice find yaar.But I dont think thats the bottling plant of PEPSI.coz i see other branded(local) drinks in there too.I suppose it is a local bottling plant wherein they refurbish empty bottles with pepsi-kinda drink.Could you please share from whihc country are these fotos from ??


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 25, 2006)

india for sure, why hasn't the person who shot those photos reported the cops yet


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 25, 2006)

I donot think that these fotos are from india.
Coz if u clearly look at pic #2 there are some bottles with labels written in urdu/arabic??
Perhaps they are from pakistan ...this is just my thoughts I might be wrong here.
PS : it says bangali pepsi blah blah.....on here *www.yumlum.com/categories/Interesting-Stuff/

I dont know if its bengali or bangladeshi ???


----------



## busyanuj (Jun 28, 2006)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> wat if someone pee - ed in Dew?? difficult to differentiate



lolz shwetanshu.

apparently, bottling of cold drinks is not done under stringent checks.


----------

